# Swords on the Spur



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I am heading out Fri night looking for swords on the spur. I hope the water cleans up some. If anyone see blue water out there let me know.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

no telling what water will look like. My buddy did pick 2 Swords up at Squiggles last weekend, only 1 legal size.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

We're headed out to the Spur Friday morning. I plan on trolling then drifting for swordies Friday night. If you call me on 16, I'll let you know what we've seen trolling. Hopefully, there is some blue water this side of Cuba.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll give you a call. We probably won't leave Destin pass til 5:30. Work gets in the way of fishing sometimes. Do you answer to Sir Reel?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless you are swording only, I wouldn't roll to the spur. It was Chocolate milk a few days ago. Looking on HIltons & Ripcharts, it doesnt look much better now. Good luck and let me know what you find...


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I have been hearing, it looks bad, but unfortunately this is when my free time is letting me get out. At least the weather looks good.


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Bluewater is85 miles south of the nipple. Best bet ishit the rigs for tuna right now.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We have hooked swords for four consecutive trips in a row now. I'd say its worth it if this is the only time you've got to fish.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm like you. I can only go when I can go. Our Boat name is Sir Reel. I'll be listening for the call. We did catch a 70# escolar several weeks ago, and went 0 for 1 two weeks ago in dingy water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sir Reel, Did you eat that escolar? I've heard of people eating them but I'm curious if you have any kind of direct opinion on food quality.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to know also did you try and eat that thing ? We caught one last year and cleaned it but the meat looked nasty .

Talking with several people that went out over the weekend and they said Blue Water was at least 85 miles south of the Nipple. I know a few that made it to Lloyd's Ridge but could not stay because of fuel shortage.

By the way the rigs looks like a big mud puddle

Good Luck


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm also curious to know if the escolar became table fare. i read an article in Florida Sportsman (i think it was FS) that said escolar was rich in some kind of oil that moves straight through you (if you know what i mean) if you eat more than a sushi-sized amount. i've never caught one, though i sure would like to!


----------



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got back from SW rigs are dead again .... nasty water bait hauled ass


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

We ate every bit of it! I also gave my brother in law about 10 lbs, and he had it every night for a week. No squirts or any complaints. It was some of the best eating fish we've caught. We did notice it a bit oily on the grill. I'd be thrilled to catch some more.










The water was like mud and we never knew it was on until we pulled in our lines the next morning.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That dirty layer of surface water does not affect the swordfishing at all. The problem is that you have to make a long run in the morning to get to clean water for trolling.

I thought they were suppose to be good eating but they are so closely related to oilfish that I wasn't sure.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

If you have ever eaten white tuna in a sushi restaurant then you have eaten escolar.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

we caught an oil fish a couple weeks ago thats no good and it looks just like an escolar.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I will pass on it!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escolar



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



The gastrointestinal symptoms, called "keriorrhoea", caused by these wax esters may include oily orange diarrhea, discharge, or leakage from the rectum that may smell of mineral oil. The discharge can stain clothing and occur without warning 30 minutes to 36 hours after consuming the fish. The oil may pool in the rectum and cause frequent urges for bowel movements due to its lubricant qualities and may be accidentally discharged by the passing of gas. Symptoms may occur over a period of one or more days. Other symptoms may include stomach cramps, loose bowel movements, diarrhea, headaches, nausea, and vomiting.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

god that just doesnt sound good to me :banghead:reallycrying:doh:sick


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I enjoyed the detailed description of the symptoms, that sounds wonderful.


----------



## PMACDIDDY (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm planning on going to the Spur for Swords Saturday night - trolling Saturday and Sunday. However, all the chocolate milk reports are getting me down.I may postpone the trip until the water gets a little more blue, or head to the Squiggles for a shot at blue water. If I go, I'll give you giys a call on the VHF Saturday morning for a report. Good luck!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (7/12/2008)*god that just doesnt sound good to me :banghead:reallycrying:doh:sick


No, but if we ever catch one I'm giving it to your dad. He'll eat anything so might as well.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (7/12/2008)*I think I will pass on it!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escolar
> 
> ...


Sounds like the side effects of some prescription drugs that you see on tv. Would rather have the sickness. In this case would rather still be fish hungry.


----------

